# PB Réinstall Imac G5



## ledid (14 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon lecteur interne ne fonctionne plus et j'ai beaucoup de mal à réinstaller un système sur mon vieux Imac G5 J'ai essayé avec un lecteur de DVD externe et ça ne change rien il ne veut pas booter dessus.

Alors je l'ai mis en mode disque cible (target) derrière un autre mac J'ai formaté le HD interne et copier une image (système OS Léopard) sur le hd interne
Mais rien à faire il ne veut pas démarrer dessus

Est ce que vous avez une idée ? Comment je pourrais mettre un petit boot sur mon HD interne (en mode TARGET) et à partir de l'image déjà dans le HD interne je lancerai l'installation... 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ledid (14 Décembre 2015)

j'ai peut etre une idée  j'ai lancé une restauration sur ma clé usb et mon CD d'install 10.5 
A suivre ....


----------



## ledid (14 Décembre 2015)

clé USB bootable réussie mais mon iMac G5 ne veut pas démarre dessus. Si je démarre avec la touche option je ne vois pas la clé ;-(

Est ce que vous auriez d'autres idées ?????


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2015)

C'est quoi ton autre Mac ?


----------



## ledid (14 Décembre 2015)

c'est un MacBook Pro


----------



## ledid (15 Décembre 2015)

ahh mince je viens de voir qu'on ne pouvait pas booter sur une clé usb bootable sur un G5.... est ce que vous avez d'autres idées ???


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2015)

Un MacBook, alors c'est cool.

Tu vas utiliser son graveur pour booter :

tu relie les 2 ordis avec un câble FW
tu démarre le MB avec la touche "t" enfoncée.
Quand tu as le logo FW tu insère ton Dvd de Léo dedans
tu démarre ton G5 avec la touche "alt"
et tu choisis le démarrage sur le Dvd


----------



## ledid (15 Décembre 2015)

ahh ouai super idée j'essaie et te tiens au jus  MERCI


----------



## ledid (15 Décembre 2015)

je viens d'essayer et ça ne marche pas

J'ai fait une autre tentative avec un vieux HD Externe (firewire) J'ai restaurer l'image dvd Leo sur une partition du HD externe Et impossible de booter dessus  Quand je démarre sur l'iMac G5 avec la touche alt je ne vois pas d'OS  

Donc pas de boot en clé usb, pas de boot en firewire, pas de boot en lecteur DVD externe et pas de boot en lecteur DVD interne 

Mais qu'est ce qu'il peut bien avoir cet iMac.....

Un problème de firmware ?? j'ai beau cherché je ne trouve pas de vieux firmware pour cet imac


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2015)

Tu as fait comment ton image de dvd ?
Quel schéma de partition ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2015)

Quel bridge firewire dans ton boîtier ?


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2015)

C'est bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai utilisé et je continue d'utiliser cette fonction.
Tu es sûr que ce Dvd peut démarrer ce Mac ?


----------



## ledid (16 Décembre 2015)

salut, après plusieurs essais ta méthode fonctionne par contre le DVD leo retail ne va pas jusque au bout il tourne sans arrêt sans te donner la main. J'ai exactement la même chose avec le lecteur interne de l'iMac. Au départ je pensais que c'était le lecteur interne de l'imac qui déconnait mais à priori c'est plutot le DVD retail leopard qui pose problème Je vais essayer de récupérer un autre OS  Encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2015)

Essaie de faire une image (maitre Cd/Dvd) de ton Dvd avec ton MB
s'il va au bout, tu achète un Dvd DL et tu grave l'image.
Sinon, effectivement faut trouver un autre Dvd


----------



## HalfTeh23 (24 Décembre 2015)

Peut-être que tu là déjà fait, mais essaie ceci:
G5 en TGM, Macbook sous OS X:
Va dans l'utilitaire de disque, reformate ton HDD en 2 Partition, une de 10Go (de préférence à la fin du disque) et une avec le reste. Choisie bien en Carte de partition Apple
Une fois fini, restaure le DVD sur la partition de 10Go en séléctionnant bien "Effacer la partition"
Une fois fini, éteint ton iMac, débranche le Firewire et essaie de voir si c'est bon dans le boot menu.
Sinon, essaie de voir vers une solution un peu moins "légale" (même si tu as déjà acheté Leopard...) Va voir sur P*ratebay ou T4*1 pour un DMG de leopard en torrent, j'utilise tout le temps ça pour mon iMac G5 avec le Superdrive de mort. Mais ça ne fonctionne, hélas, que avec OS X.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2016)

Tu as essayé avec un lecteur USB ? Tu ne peux pas trouver un lecteur DVD Firewire ?


----------

